
Show HN: My dashboard to monitor multiple AWS accounts - gauravgupta
https://spectrumapp.io
======
gauravgupta
Hey guys, founder of Spectrum here. If you have any questions about Spectrum,
reach me on gaurav@spectrumapp.io :)

